
YouTube’s Transgender Problem - Bostonian
https://www.nationalreview.com/2020/06/youtubes-transgender-problem/
======
dangus
It’s hard to take seriously reporting on the subject that’s all from
conservative sources like National Review and The Federalist. The people
involved here all have a clear anti-trans agenda and bias, including this
personality who runs an entire website trying to get people not to transition.

The problematic part of these videos is not that their content is inherently
hateful, it’s that they’re making a case against an entire group of people
based on who they are, disguised as an objective and scientific discussion. As
a result it’s hate speech in a dog whistle type of way.

It’s not much different a formerly gay person advocating for conversion
therapy because it “worked for them,” even though most psychiatric
professionals classify conversion therapy as abuse and torture.

I’m sure since conservatives believe in the liberties of private companies and
personal freedom, like the freedom of Hobby Lobby cherry-pick medical benefits
provided to women based on the company’s religious belief, conservatives also
believe fully in YouTube’s right as a private company to not host videos on
their servers that they don’t agree with. There is no first amendment right to
put videos on YouTube.

My suggestion to conservative media would be to _get over it._ You lost the
Lesbian and Gay culture war and you _will_ lose the transgender culture war.
Trans people are coming out like never before and as the general population
interacts with them and realizes that they are normal, well-adjusted people,
they’re not going to be enthusiastic about the idea of marginalizing a group
of people they know and like as humans, friends, and coworkers.

My other suggestion to conservatives is that you might feel more accepted in
the mainstream of society if your platform didn’t revolve around disliking
people for existing. That’s essentially all the ideology is, whether it’s
immigrants, Muslims, Mexicans, or whatever this week’s flavor or hate may be.
Maybe just start being nice to people and come up with a platform that’s worth
voting for out of something besides fear and discomfort?

The only reason to not just leave trans people the fuck alone and treat them
like normal people is to get people to vote for Republicans through wedge
issues. There is no legitimate reason to “stop” a person from considering
transitioning just like there’s no reason to stop someone from getting a
tattoo or Botox. It’s just none of your goddamn business what someone decides
to do with their body and it’s insulting to them to imply that you think
they’re not mentally capable enough to carefully consider their options.

